# Trbell... need advice



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Tom. I was hoping you could help! I took Paxil for about 3 months a while back and it really helped. I stopped taking it for stuipd reasons... but now I want to start taking it again for some relief. Anyway, now I'm scare to take it because Paxil lost a lawsuit against a guy that said he killed his wife, daugther, and grand daughter because he was taking Paxil. I'm sure you're familiar with this case. The point is, now I'm scared to take it. I don't know what to do. I need relief! Do you have any thoughts on this?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

KristinChrist, I am not tom of course but wanted to say I really owe you an email as well as some others, I am pretty behind but will get to it as soon as possible and thanks for the very kind email.







I would talk to you doctor about your concerns and the fact you took it before and you were fine is pretty much what you might expect will happen the next time. Millions of people are on anti d'sI am not familar with that case, although I am with other caes on Prozac.I would say the paxil was not the only reason for this persons actions however and it was probably a lot deeper then that. But have your doctor discuss it with you to relay and fears or concerns you may have on it.Sorry your having a rough time the holidays can also be really stressful.Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

Thanks Eric! I've started to have panic attacks out of NOWHERE... I went to the hospital because I didn't know what was going on! Crazy stuff. Don't worry about getting back to me... I know you are extremely busy and I know you are dealing with a lot right now. Take care!


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

BTW... here's a link on the case. What's scary is they actually won and sued Paxil for 6.4 million.... http://www.baumhedlundlaw.com/media/ssri/Paxil_murder.htm


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

sorry I didn't see the post as I haven't been coming to this forum very often. You definitely need to let your doctor know what's happening, especially if you are going off and on and antidepressant. The particular one doesn't matter. Also scare stries about antidepressants seem to appear about once a year.This might be a good question to ask the expert about.as for the panic attacks, I'd be willing to help you find a psychologist if you pm me or send me an email.tom


----------

